# How to catch worms with walnuts fasssst!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Daaammn... they are coming out the ground like sweat out of our pores during a run.

Come to think about it, when I was sterlizing transplant pots for some plants I used a 2-3:1 water:bleach ratio. after I poured the ~5gal of water on the lawn I think something like 20-30secs later I saw worms coming out as well.

How much are worms anyways locally? Anyone have experience with Bass City in Unionville? What about Lebaron od they sell worms? IIRC Petsmart only sells mealworms, wax worms.


----------

